# Losing some trees- Road project



## Gerald (Aug 21, 2008)

The urban sprawl has crept in on me for the last few years. The county is going to widen my road. They will be cutting down the trees in front of my house. They told me I could have the lumber if I wanted it. They are (4) Ash, (6) Honey Locust and (8) white pine.

My question is, What is the rule of thumb for determining if they are worth cutting into boards? Dia? How long? etc.

The Ash range from 8" dia to 15" dia. The trunks are not perfectly straight but have some straight sections that are 6'-8' long.

The Locust are nice and straight about 50'-60' tall and about 15" dia.

The white pine (not sure if they are worth anything) are 30' tall and 15"-18" dia.

I have plenty of room in my barn to air dry. 
Wondering if it is worth having someone with a portable mill show up or take them to the mill. I have a means to haul them to the mill.

Or am I wasting my time and effort?

Any advise would be appreciated.
Gerald


----------



## Julian the woodnut (Nov 5, 2008)

Well, using the doyle scale will give you an indication of how much lumber you'll get. I say it's worth it personally. Building furniture out of locally harvested trees that you have milled is quite a rewarding experience. I got a 100 year old elm for free that a neighbor had cut down. I had it milled and built a solar kiln for it. I am now building furniture for my house with it.


----------



## Texas Sawduster (Apr 27, 2009)

Gerald said:


> The urban sprawl has crept in on me for the last few years. The county is going to widen my road. They will be cutting down the trees in front of my house. They told me I could have the lumber if I wanted it. They are (4) Ash, (6) Honey Locust and (8) white pine.
> 
> My question is, What is the rule of thumb for determining if they are worth cutting into boards? Dia? How long? etc.
> 
> ...


 
I would keep it all. Unless someone wanted the pine for pulp wood then you may get a few xtra bucks for more tools.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

They're kinda small to mill...but better that then just let them go to waste. The ash if you can get some straight pieces decent length 12" or better diameter should mill out nice. The smaller stuff does make good firewood. The locust if it is that straight and tall is probably black locust, not honeylocust...Which is cool, black locust is a super cool wood, hard/rot resistant/pretty. There is nothing wrong with pine. I bet if you have it milled every time you grab a piece later to use it for something you will be glad you threw it on the load going to the mill. And since you have the means to deliver to the mill that is your best bet with a small number/small logs. Good luck.


----------



## Gerald (Aug 21, 2008)

Thanks to all for the reply's.

When I wrote the post yesterday I was estimating on the diameters of the trees. I went last night and measured them. (Good thing I don't do this for a living I would starve). The smallest ash is 13 inches in dia. the largest is 19 inches. So things are looking even better. 

Daren, you are right. They are black locust trees. I never seem to be able to remember which one has the 6" thorns all over them. These do not. Glad to hear the wood is nice. I have never worked with locust before. Not sure what I will build out of them?

One more question. Since it looks like I am going to haul these to the mill. Other than cost, is there any preference between kiln dry and air dry? Is the quality of the wood, color etc. better/worse or no difference between kiln dry and air dry.


Thanks, and I'll let you know how things turn out.

Gerald


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Gerald said:


> I have never worked with locust before. Not sure what I will build out of them?
> 
> One more question. Since it looks like I am going to haul these to the mill. Other than cost, is there any preference between kiln dry and air dry? Is the quality of the wood, color etc. better/worse or no difference between kiln dry and air dry.


I am making some patio/lawn/boat furniture this summer from black locust I milled last summer. Stainless steel fasteners...it should be good for 50 years at least. It is hard though, every screw has to be predrilled.

Kiln drying is just faster. IMO the locust and ash are fine just air dried, I have used plenty of both just AD for projects inside and out with no problems. The pine may be sappy at the knots just air dried, the pitch should be set with heat (kiln). But that too depends on what you are going to use it for, just "utility" like shelves around the shop or something air dried is ok. The pine will air dry in just a couple months this summer.


----------

